# Health Insurance "Covid" costs rising



## Don M. (Aug 20, 2021)

Most Health Insurance provider are set to stop covering many of the costs, related to Covid, by the end of August.  By year end, virtually All of them will be taking the same action.   

https://www.healthsystemtracker.org...-waiving-cost-sharing-for-covid-19-treatment/

Those who wind up in the hospital may get some Serious Sticker Shock.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 20, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Most Health Insurance provider are set to stop covering many of the costs, related to Covid, by the end of August.  By year end, virtually All of them will be taking the same action.
> 
> https://www.healthsystemtracker.org...-waiving-cost-sharing-for-covid-19-treatment/
> 
> Those who wind up in the hospital may get some Serious Sticker Shock.


Those who aren't vaccinated should lose their coverage altogether. The rest of us shouldn't have to pay for their irresponsibility.


----------



## Devi (Aug 20, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Those who aren't vaccinated should lose their coverage altogether. The rest of us shouldn't have to pay for their irresponsibility.


We have _already had_ Covid 19, and I'm told that (due to already having it) getting vaccinated is a bad idea. Because of that, even our doctor did not suggest we get vaccinated.

That said, insurance coverage is paid for; not sure what you're suggesting — that insurance companies renege on the promises/deals they made? And, that said, I'm not sure how it was determined that everyone else would be paying for the unvaccinated??


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 21, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Most Health Insurance provider are set to stop covering many of the costs, related to Covid, by the end of August.  By year end, virtually All of them will be taking the same action.
> 
> https://www.healthsystemtracker.org...-waiving-cost-sharing-for-covid-19-treatment/
> 
> Those who wind up in the hospital may get some Serious Sticker Shock.


It's just making Covid treatment the same as any other illness in that the out of pocket charges will apply.  Insurance companies have been covering those for Covid.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 21, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Those who aren't vaccinated should lose their coverage altogether. The rest of us shouldn't have to pay for their irresponsibility.



Feel the same way about a lot of healthcare costs due to lifestyle choices.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 21, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> It's just making Covid treatment the same as any other illness in that the out of pocket charges will apply. Insurance companies have been covering those for Covid.


Yep, the way things should and have to go.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 26, 2021)

At the least the supplement companies should stop eating the deductibles and out of pockets for covid related costs for the unvaccinated . Most of them are waiving the covid charges we normally would pay and they are paying it.

We have  a high deductible  F plan with a few thousand in out of pocket before the supplement pays .

my wife and I were hospitalized for weeks with covid and our bills were over 225k for both of us .. normally there is a deductible on hospital stays , doctors ,etc but all that was waived and the supplement company paid the balances when typically they wouldn’t .


----------



## Liberty (Aug 26, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> At the least the supplement companies should stop eating the deductibles and out of pockets for covid related costs for the unvaccinated . Most of them are waiving the covid charges we normally would pay and they are paying it.
> 
> We have  a high deductible  F plan with a few thousand in out of pocket before the supplement pays .
> 
> my wife and I were hospitalized for weeks with covid and our bills were over 225k for both of us .. normally there is a deductible on hospital stays , doctors ,etc but all that was waived and the supplement company paid the balances when typically they wouldn’t .


So you paid "O"?  So glad you guys got well.  That must have been so hard to endure.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 26, 2021)

Liberty said:


> So you paid "O"?  So glad you guys got well.  That must have been so hard to endure.


because we used an ambulance coming and going home there were some charges that were not waived ... there were some prescriptions and misc charges on the follow up with some doctors and lung and cardio stress tests  but overall i think it was less than 1k for the two of us.

i was 13 days and my wife was 9 days . most was waived by humanna


----------



## Liberty (Aug 26, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> because we used an ambulance coming and going home there were some charges that were not waived ... there were some prescriptions and misc charges on the follow up but overall i think it was less than 1k for the two of us.
> 
> i was 13 days and my wife was 9 days


How long ago was that?  Do you guys feel ok now...no lingering covid issues?


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 26, 2021)

i was admitted the week before christmas and got out  the first week in january .

we have some issues months later .

we both have high blood pressure and are now on meds  , never had a problem prior .

it took  me 7 months to be able to run again . i am just about where i was pre covid but it was a  struggle back .

i wasnt able to run 1 minute without my heart rate going to 155 and i had to stop .   i just got back to 3 miles last week .  i take about 2 minutes longer to recover my heart rate back down when i stop .

we both still get afternoon fatigue .


i had an echo stress test and  hit the highest score possible which is a 12 . normal is  8-10 . so i was definitely in the athletic category


----------



## Don M. (Aug 26, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> At the least the supplement companies should stop eating the deductibles and out of pockets for covid related costs for the unvaccinated . Most of them are waiving the covid charges we normally would pay and they are paying it.



Our "For Profit" health care system is going to be raising the costs for Everyone....the longer this virus lingers.  The insurance companies are going to begin to recoup their losses in the very near future.  Those who remain unvaccinated will be hit especially hard.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 26, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Our "For Profit" health care system is going to be raising the costs for Everyone....the longer this virus lingers.  The insurance companies are going to begin to recoup their losses in the very near future.  *Those who remain unvaccinated will be hit especially hard.*



As I think they should be, except for those with a valid, documented medical exemption from vaccination.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 26, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> As I think they should be, except for those with a valid, documented medical exemption from vaccination.



There are certainly those who cannot tolerate these vaccines, and they Should be granted exemption.  However, 99% + of those who contract this disease have little or no excuses, other than their belief in "misinformation".


----------



## Pauline1954 (Aug 28, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Those who aren't vaccinated should lose their coverage altogether. The rest of us shouldn't have to pay for their irresponsibility.


My daughter got the 2shots. She is having serious issues and a lot of pain after the second. The recent reaction is now her skin is burning from inside out. Her periods are like 2 and 3 a month. Before she had been regular all her life. It immediately started after se ond,shot.  My son aftrr his first one started have racing heart immediately after it and a lot of pain in his legs. He is still dealing with this.   Then there are many deaths and women diagnosed with MS Guillain Barre syndrome and other disease.  Say what , AGAIN!


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 29, 2021)

The FDA reports that millions of doses of the vaccines have been administered — As of July 13, 2021 (the day the FDA issued its warning), 100 cases of Guillain-Barré had been reported in individuals who received that vaccine.

so it is very rare  ..every vaccine in history will have a tiny group react to it …know what else causes it ?  Flu shots see about the same low rate of cases


----------



## Irwin (Aug 29, 2021)

*Anti-vaxxer talk radio host Marc Bernier died yesterday of covid-19.*
https://www.news-journalonline.com/...talk-host-dies-after-covid-battle/5639816001/

*And this case goes well beyond "personal choice." She should be prosecuted for attempted murder, or murder if someone dies from her reckless, irresponsible behavior.*
An unvaccinated teacher in a California elementary school infected half her students and 26 people in total when she contracted the Covid-19 Delta variant, researchers for the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) found.

The researchers said the teacher attended school for two days despite displaying symptoms of Covid-19, and read aloud to her class without a mask during that time. Infections corresponded to the classroom’s seating chart, with the students sitting closest to the teacher the most likely to be infected.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...fected-half-her-students-covid-california-cdc


----------



## Don M. (Aug 29, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> My daughter got the 2shots. She is having serious issues and a lot of pain after the second. The recent reaction is now her skin is burning from inside out. Her periods are like 2 and 3 a month. Before she had been regular all her life. It immediately started after se ond,shot.  My son aftrr his first one started have racing heart immediately after it and a lot of pain in his legs. He is still dealing with this.   Then there are many deaths and women diagnosed with MS Guillain Barre syndrome and other disease.  Say what , AGAIN!


If your family is having health problems after getting vaccinated, you should make an appointment with your doctor, and soon.  You and your family may have some underlying health issues that you are not aware of...which have surfaced as a result of the vaccines.  This is Not unheard of, and may indicate some genetic mutation in the family that could cause serious problems in the future.  Noting All the symptoms, then having a good consultation with a good doctor might uncover something you were not aware of.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 29, 2021)

Irwin said:


> *And this case goes well beyond "personal choice." She should be prosecuted for attempted murder, or murder if someone dies from her reckless, irresponsible behavior.*
> An unvaccinated teacher in a California elementary school infected half her students and 26 people in total when she contracted the Covid-19 Delta variant, researchers for the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) found.
> 
> The researchers said the teacher attended school for two days despite displaying symptoms of Covid-19, and read aloud to her class without a mask during that time. Infections corresponded to the classroom’s seating chart, with the students sitting closest to the teacher the most likely to be infected.
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...fected-half-her-students-covid-california-cdc



I totally agree that this irresponsible teacher should face some harsh punishments.  At the minimum she should be fired, and her teachers license revoked.  If these kids get seriously ill, the parents should sue her for every penny she has, and she can live on the streets.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 29, 2021)

Here's another high-profile anti-vaxxer who died for his cause...

Shock jock, Newsmax anchor, voice-over actor and vocal anti-vaxxer Dick Farrel has died after contracting COVID-19. The Queens native was 65.​https://nypost.com/2021/08/09/dick-farrel-changed-anti-vax-stance-before-covid-death/​


----------



## Irwin (Aug 29, 2021)

An 88 y/o psychology professor in Georgia resigned because a student refused to wear a mask.

“At that point I said that whereas I had risked my life to defend my country while in the Air Force, I was not willing to risk my life to teach a class with an unmasked student during this pandemic,” Bernstein said.​​Bernstein is not the first professor in Georgia to quit after disagreements over masks. Meridith Styer resigned from the Georgia College & State University earlier this month after a conflict with a student over masks. She had asked students at a rhetoric class to wear masks because she had a family member for whom COVID-19 could prove fatal.​​https://slate.com/news-and-politics...-resigns-mask-georgia-university.html?via=rss​​


----------



## Tom 86 (Aug 29, 2021)

I spent 4 days in the hospital with what they thought was Conav-19.  & I'm still seeing my P.C. Dr. every 3 weeks because of it.   My Insurance paid 90% of the hospital & all but $5.00 for Dr appts.  

  My hospital bill was over $38,000.00 for 4 days with all the tests & medicine they ran & the room.  I ended up paying $250.00 for all that. 

  I just got a letter from my medical insurance saying my premium will be the same this next year & I get more coverage, like Dentil & glasses I never had before.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 30, 2021)

I was hospitalized for 13 days with covid here in Long Island and my wife was hospitalized 9 days ..our totals were a combined 225k and still growing as we have related issues still being watched..this is all non icu


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 31, 2021)

I think eventually everyone will have a date with the virus at some point …this virus is not going away .so if you were thinking of rolling the dice as to your outcome , make sure you make an informed decision.



…the vaccinated  so far are showing way way less cases and hospitalization if they do get it

here in nyc the health dept released the results from January when the vaccine was release until aug 7 .
The differences  are mind blowing between vaccinated and un vaccinated


7/26 5543 vaccinated cases 669 hospitalized 118 die
unvaccinated cases 345,540 , 30,490 hospitalized , 5478 die


7/3 5898 vaccinated cases , 697 hospitalized , 128 die

unvaccinated 346,787 cases 30490 hospitalized 5490 die

7/10 6502 vaccinated cases 725 hospitalized , 128 die

unvaccinated 348,625 cases 30,638 hospitalized 5503 die

7/17 7637 vaccinated cases , 7637 hospitalized , 137 die

unvaccinated 351,310 , 30,846 hospitalized , 5517 die

7/24 9509 vaccinated cases , 832 hospitalized , 141 die

unvaccinated 355,634, 31,117 hospitalized , 5544 die

7/31 vaccinated 12104 cases , 926 hospitalized , 152 die

unvaccinated. 362,012 cases , 31,510 hospitalized, 5570 die


8/7 vaccinated 14,986 cases , 1042 hospitalized 153 die

unvaccinated 370,358 cases , 32035 hospitalized 5601 die


----------

